# Can my dog eat ham?



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,
I feed my dogs Stella & Chewy variety. I feed them twice a day and change the protein source weekly but last week, they were refusing to eat so i took a slice of ham, cut it up and sprinkled it on their food...they loved, loved it. Now, they will not touch their food without it. I know, it's my fault and I created this monster but is it bad for them? It is low sodium and great quality something we eat at home Boreshead. Thanks, Chris


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ham lunch meat (unless it is Applegate or Plainville brand) usually contains preservatives called nitrites/nitrates. Plainville has a turkey breast lunch meat that has nothing in it but turkey. You can find it at Whole foods. Othewise, I'd skip the conventional lunch meat. 

I would use another meat to entice them, like ground beef, ground lamb, ground turkey, ground pork, etc.


----------

